# Advertising for sale on Common Grind



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

Right guys

Wanna push this a little bit on the forum. I have some advertising space for sale on Common Grind: Tales from the Drip Tray. If you head over there, you can see the space that's for sale.

Please email me at [email protected] if you are interested. We are getting over 600 visitors a month, and this number is increasing. So its a great opportunity!

Chris


----------

